# snake rescues?



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

is there any snake rescues in the west mids that take on large snakes? asking on behalf of a friend. thank you


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Whats the snake?


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

anyone know of any?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

+reptile rescue loc: West Midlands - Google Maps


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

> Whats the snake?


sry didnt see that, its 2 burms and a boa


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Most rescue people will travel where they can to help out especially if things are desperate, there are quite a few people on here who run rescues so can probably find someone to help no matter what the location


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

ahhh thank you for that. i just assumed they would only take snakes from there own area. ok will widen the search. thanks


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry charlie i thought you would of known that, yeah most will travel to the reptile,


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

its common sence really lol, no wonder i didnt realise :lol2:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

Reptile rehoming, reptile charity, gifts for reptile lovers 
based in birmingham...they might take them


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Can you not advertise them on here for your friend? I know theres probably some who would be just after any old freebie but usually if you read back through peoples previous posts you get a general idea if the persons capable of taking on big snakes. It would also save rescues the trouble of coming out to collect then putting it into quaretine while paying for food and heating until they find a suitable home.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

tombraider said:


> Can you not advertise them on here for your friend? I know theres probably some who would be just after any old freebie but usually if you read back through peoples previous posts you get a general idea if the persons capable of taking on big snakes. It would also save rescues the trouble of coming out to collect then putting it into quaretine while paying for food and heating until they find a suitable home.


If it were any trouble then we wouldn't bother running rescues :lol2:

i actually dont mind the expense, never have.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Any success with rehoming these?


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

had loads of pm`s but the owner is adament they go to a rescue. have given her a few numbers to call, gonna give her a text this evening and see how it went


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

well i can personally vouch for den


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Dirtydozen said:


> well i can personally vouch for den


Thanks Jonny


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> is there any snake rescues in the west mids that take on large snakes? asking on behalf of a friend. thank you


The best in your area without doubt is Tropical inc. based in Dudley.
If you need any contact no's please PM. me


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

The place mentioned by freekygeeky is very good. I asked them if I could go along and help for a couple of hours to get used to handling snakes again.
They have a very nice setup clean and well organized By far the best rescue I've seen. I helped clean out a huge burmese there which is why I know I could never cope with a Burmese:whistling2:
I have no idea how they do it. They have been rescuing reptiles for years. The amount of time, effort, and money they devote to it is unbelievable.
Best of all they still have one of my carpet though he's getting on now


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Contact reptilerescueden from here, she should be able to help. She also has a websitehttp://www.reptilerescueden.co.uk/


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Contact reptilerescueden from here, she should be able to help. She also has a websitehttp://www.reptilerescueden.co.uk/


Thanks Si, I've offered my help if they need it


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

do you know if your friend sorted it yet? : victory:


----------

